
In Defense Of Stuff - dawie
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=257
======
byrneseyeview
This doesn't contradict the article. It boils down to "I like stuff, because I
buy good stuff and ditch the rest."

~~~
ryantmulligan
agreed. What he writes isn't a defense of hoarding, it's a defense of newness,
which PG wasn't even attacking.

~~~
vidar
You boys are taking this wayyyy too seriously... :)

~~~
jkush
Yeah - I took the whole thing to be a Christopher Guest-like joke.

------
tomek
i recommend watching george carlin's video on stuff:

[http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual...](http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1007513334)

~~~
mattmaroon
Classic Carlin. Def among his best material.

------
chaostheory
I got one thing to say: "You are not your job. You are not how much you have
in the bank. You are not the contents of your wallet. You are not your
khakis..."

~~~
earthboundkid
You are not your collection of movie quotes. ;-)

------
augy
Matt seems to be a funny guy with a lot of candor. I like how he does not
change just because something has come straight from the horse's mouth.

------
Jd
Is this a joke?

~~~
vegashacker
I can't tell. I'm finding myself saying .... no ??

------
mynameishere
Here's a real defense of "stuff", except I'll state it off-handedly:

 _Slavery is good...for others._

------
rms
The real question is, if not materialism, what is the meaning of life?

~~~
wensing
To know and worship the Creator.

~~~
rms
Well, our creator is at least a type 4 civilization that is exploiting the
existence of our universe to generate energy in some way. I think the ultimate
purpose of humanity is to trigger the big crunch so we can exploit the
infinite computational power you get from a contracting universe. Plus it
would be pretty cool to be reunited with all the other matter and energy as
one.

Or we're the biproduct of an axiomatic system like our mathematics.

Either way, I strongly doubt the entities superior to us, inside or outside of
our universe, care about or even notice our worship. But hey, if it makes you
feel better, it doesn't bother me, as long as you're not telling me who I can
or can't marry or holding back fundamental scientific research.

